# labidochromis sp "zebra lundo"



## rummynose (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this a valid species? If so, post links to proof.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not sure, but the one's I got sure are nice. :thumb: 
Some males are about 1.5" and are showing nice barring.

Steve


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can you post pics or a link? I've never seen them before


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes it is a valid species - it's in Ad Koning's 3rd (and probably 4th) Edition of Lake Malawi Cichlids in their natural habitat.

They look very similar to _Lab. chisumulae_. Instead of a blue/black barring, it is more solid black.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's a link to a pic of my Zebra Lundo's.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fishandfir ... 221801185/


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice fish *FishandFire*


----------



## rummynose (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks why_spider! That's exactly what I needed. I wasn't getting BAP points for my zebra lundo fry cause they said it wasn't a valid species.

Not a real good pic of my male but you get the idea.

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg17 ... alundo.jpg


----------



## bobrfish (Dec 2, 2003)

Regarding Labidochromis found at Lundo, Ad Konings' Malawi Cichlids in their natural habitat, 4th edition states the following: 
See page 208
_Labidochromis sp. "hongi"... The species also occurs at Lundo island...._
a few paragraphs later
_...a scientifically undescribed species of Labidochromis.... Its color pattern is rather atypical for Labidochromis and the species may be derived from the herbivorious L. lividus like species... Labidochromis sp. "zebra eastern"_

There is no mention of _Labidochromis zebra_ and no image of _Labidochromis zebra_ in the text. Futher there is no mention of _Labidochromis zebra_ in either 2nd or 3rd editions of this text.

However, in all three texts Konings identifiys a second _Labidochromis_ at Lundo island. It is _Labidochromis caeruleus_.


----------



## bobrfish (Dec 2, 2003)

rummynose said:


> Not a real good pic of my male but you get the idea.
> 
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg17 ... alundo.jpg


Konings does show an image similar to rummy's fish. Konings refers to fish as _Labidochromis caeruleus_, Lundo island.


----------



## rummynose (Jun 17, 2007)

The image link is above in my post. It is of the male and female.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

rummynose said:


> Is this a valid species? If so, post links to proof.


Two questions here.... is it a real fish? Yes, it is a real fish, that occurs in the wild. Other's have provided a link.

Is it a "valid" species. No, it is not a valid species. The reason it is not a "valid" species, is that it has not been described yet. Once an ichthyologist has reviewed this fish, and published a paper that meets peer review, where the fish was assigned a proper scientific name, then it will become a "valid" species.

That isn't to say that the naturally occurring strain currently lacks legitimacy, rather that it isn't a valid species name. Any fish that has the notation *sp.*, is not a scientifically valid species name. (yet)


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

As is the same with Acei, Kingsizei, Hongi, Daktari and a bunch of Afra and Elongatus types...
No peer review=no official species designation


----------



## bobrfish (Dec 2, 2003)

Konings does not recognize _Labidochromis_ sp. "zebra Lundo" as a putative species in the texts of his books.


----------



## rummynose (Jun 17, 2007)

What is being asked is to find published material by a person such as Ad Konings the fish L. sp. "zebra lundo" is recognized as a separate species and that this is the name associated with that species. Ex: Hongi is listed in Ad's Back to Nature Guide to Malawi cichlids.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes 'Hongi' is listed in Konigs "Back to Nature", but your first question is...Is this a valid species? and you ask for proof. Proof is a peer reviewed scientific journal, not an intro to lake Malawi and basic ID guide for hobbysists, no disrepect to a good book I own as well. If your question is basically can you in good conscious distribute fry then I think you can since it is already traded as a species.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

So from what I'm gathering here, any species with *sp.* in the name cannot be used for BAP points - at least for *rummynose*? IF that is true, then many, if not most, of the _Cynotilapia _species would be _SOL_.

That's based on *rummynose *saying he won't get BAP Points for his fish since it isn't valid, and that *Fogelhund *said non-valid species have *sp.* in the name until it is described.

I'm sure glad I don't participate in BAP.... :roll:


----------



## bobrfish (Dec 2, 2003)

rummy can get BAP points but he must identify his fish correctly. BAP program recognizes scientifically identified species as well as putative species. A putative species is one that with name sp. prior to species name. Designation of cf. in name indicates fish looks like xxxx but is not considered putative. Designation cf. is not used much with cichlids.

What authority states Labidochromis sp. "zebra lundo" swims in Lake Malawi?

BAP does not require that a fish be scientifically described but it does require that fish be identified and referenced as to where that identification came from. Rummy is asking who states Labidochromis sp. "zebra lundo" swims in Lake Malawi? IMO, it is established that Konings does not recognize this name in his books.

Regarding scientists, Konings is a scientist. He spends more time recording behaviors in the natural habitat than setting at a bench looking for morphologic differences.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

What are BAP points?


----------



## rummynose (Jun 17, 2007)

BAP = Breeder Award Program

Details of BAP:

http://www.mn-aquarium.org/BAP/BAP_Rules.php


----------

